
Why this 63-year-old teacher ditched the US to retire in the highlands of Panama - xivzgrev
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/it-is-an-act-of-insanity-to-stay-in-the-us-why-this-63-year-old-teacher-ditched-massachusetts-to-retire-in-the-highlands-of-panama-2019-08-23
======
adonnjohn
It certainly doesn't strike as a surprise that an American teacher would hit
her breaking point with the system and venture elsewhere. Teachers have
largely lost control of the autonomy required to do their jobs successfully.
There's more and more paperwork every year, and both parents and public admin
seem less satisfied with the output on their pupils in the process. Seems like
a recipe for disaster: a recurring loop of deterioration.

